# Shellscript In neue Datei kopieren



## bRainLaG (29. Oktober 2010)

Hallo ich fange grade an ein bisschen Shellscripts zu basteln und will nun aus file1 bestimmte Einträge in file2 bringen. Wie stelle ich das an?

Ich weiß bis jetzt das ich meine Informationen die ich brauche greppen kann aber wie schreibe ich diese in eine neue Datei?


----------



## deepthroat (29. Oktober 2010)

Hi.

Mit einer Umleitung (Redirection):

```
grep MUSTER file1 > file2
```
 "man bash"

Gruß


----------



## Bratkartoffel (29. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

um die Einträge an die andere Datei anzuhängen (nicht zu überschreiben!) kannst du statt dem ">" ein ">>" verwenden.

Ansonsten dürfte in der Manpage von bash eigentlich alles wichtige stehen.

Gruß
BK


----------

